# Neu- bzw. Wiedereinstieg in Guild Wars 2



## Gast1664961002 (23. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal bei Guild Wars 2 reingeschaut und fand es an und für sich auch recht nett. Nachdem ich nun gelesen habe, dass es bald eine dritte Erweiterung geben soll, kam ich ins Grübeln. Lohnt es sich noch mal einzusteigen?

Ich bin eher ein Solo-Spieler, der wenig bis gar nichts mit Instanzen usw. anfangen kann. Am liebsten spiele ich alleine vor mich hin, erkunde die Welt oder beschäftige mich mit den Berufen. 

Wenn ich heute einen neuen Charakter leveln möchte, ist das ohne Einschränkungen möglich? Muss ich zwingend in Gruppen spielen? Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eine kurze Meinung schreiben könntet. 

Vielen Dank vorab und schöne Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bast3l (23. September 2020)

Hi, 

ich spiele GW2 immer mal wieder, meistens alleine, mal mit meiner Tochter (6) xD. 

Seit dem es raus ist habe ich eigentlich rein alleine gespielt, geht meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und macht auch viel Spass im PvE. Alles andere kann man gut mit PUGs machen, die Community ist mir nicht als sehr toxisch aufgefallen (Bin auf Seemannsruh).

Wenn man die Weltkarte noch nicht kennt ist allein das Durchforsten und Erledigen der "Herzen" spitze, Musik und Atmosphäre, sowie die hübsch gestaltete Welt (nicht du HOT!) haben mich oft Nächte lang gut unterhalten.

Kommt halt drauf an was du "erreichen" möchtest..


----------



## Gast1664961002 (23. September 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele GW2 immer mal wieder, meistens alleine, mal mit meiner Tochter (6) xD.
> 
> ...



Danke dir für deine Einschätzung. Erreichen in dem Sinne, möchte ich eigentlich gar nichts. Ich möchte nur meinen Spaß haben. So wie du deine Spielweise beschreibst, sieht sie aber auch bei mir aus. 

Ich werde es wohl mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Habe ja nichts zu verlieren.


----------



## Bast3l (23. September 2020)

Denke dann wirst du auf jeden Fall Spass haben... hast du denn die zwo Addons?


----------



## Gast1664961002 (23. September 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Denke dann wirst du auf jeden Fall Spass haben... hast du denn die zwo Addons?



Nein, noch nicht. Verändern diese auch das Spiel direkt am Anfang oder erst im Endgame?  Dann würde ich sie mir nämlich erst mal sparen und schauen, ob ich dabei bleibe.


----------



## Bast3l (23. September 2020)

Nein am Anfang nicht, du kannst ruhig erstmal ohne starten. Path of Fire ist halt interessant wegen der Mounts, die helfen schon ungemein beim Erkunden.

Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Gast1664961002 (24. September 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Nein am Anfang nicht, du kannst ruhig erstmal ohne starten. Path of Fire ist halt interessant wegen der Mounts, die helfen schon ungemein beim Erkunden.
> 
> Viel Spass dabei!



Habe heute Morgen mal die erste Runde gespielt. Grafisch finde ich es immer noch absolut ok. Zu Beginn erschlagen mich noch etwas die Dinge, die ich machen kann. Da brauche ich noch eine Weile. Bin gespannt, wie lange es mich packt.


----------



## Bast3l (25. September 2020)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Habe heute Morgen mal die erste Runde gespielt. Grafisch finde ich es immer noch absolut ok. Zu Beginn erschlagen mich noch etwas die Dinge, die ich machen kann. Da brauche ich noch eine Weile. Bin gespannt, wie lange es mich packt.



Welche Rasse/ Klasse spielst du? Bist du schon aus dem Startgebiet raus?


----------



## Gast1664961002 (25. September 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Welche Rasse/ Klasse spielst du? Bist du schon aus dem Startgebiet raus?



Ich spiele einen Asura Waldläufer und nein, ich bin noch im Startgebiet. Bin ziemlich viel hin und her gelaufen und sah dabei sicherlich etwas planlos aus Morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## Bast3l (28. September 2020)

Stark. Asura hab ich noch keinen gespielt, Waldläufer ist aber eine tolle Klasse, mit der habe ich auch begonnen.


----------

